# Pheasant Chicks



## tmorrie (Apr 1, 2002)

I was out doing some mowing on our farm this weekend and I made a few passes by a hen that refused to flush and was just moving out of my way instead. I delay most my mowing until later in the summer to avoid disturbing any nesting.

After a couple passes I noticed some movement behind her as well and then noticed a few small chicks running in the grass. I hopped off the mower to take a closer look and was surprised to see several tiny chicks running around in the grass that couldn't have been more than 7-10 days old. I stopped mowing in that area, but not sure with this late of start that they'll make it. I've never seen pheasants chicks that small at the end of August, but the Hen must have lost her nest a few times before pulling of this successful hatch.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I ran into a couple broods like that this past weekend. Went out to get my dog some scent and came across 2 separate broods and none of the birds took flight! Sure hope they can make it..........maybe we will have an indian summer to make up for June, July, and August.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Saw some juveniles the other night, but nothing as small as what you are talking about. I agree that this summer has not been the best for brood rearing, and as the hay gets cut and the fields go down, lets hope the birds grow up!


----------

